# France Spain entry requirements



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good afternoon,
We are heading off to France and Spain this weekend in the campervan.WE have our passports ,we have had the two covid jabs plus the booster which can be seen on the UK NHS App.Do we need anything else to get into France or Spain ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A ferry as they are in short supply Steve.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And a bank loan for the motion lotion.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Thankfully Portsmouth to Caen,even at the best of times I steer clear of Kent.As for fuel we live in Stockton on Tees,I filled the van up about 6 weeks ago we will top up at Asda Portsmouth.Once full we will have enough fuel onboard to get as far as Barcelona.Hopefully Spanish prices will be less than here.
Anyway we are now looking on the Brittany Ferries site to see what other requirements are need for entry into France.Also checking to Gov.uk website for info


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Regarding Spain see here….

https://www.spth.gob.es/

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We drove through Spain before Christmas and back last month with no stops or checks at the borders. Didn't even slow down.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Regarding Spain see here….
> 
> https://www.spth.gob.es/
> 
> Terry


I don't think that applies to crossing the French / Spanish border by vehicle??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Going in to France you just have to fill in a declaration form and prove you've had vaccines. After that it's open.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

We had some friends visit us last week (in motorhome) and they were not asked to show anything at all upon arrival in Dieppe.

Diesel her in N.W. France Mayenne is €1.79 pre litre at Hyper U, no shortage or unusual queueing.

.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

For France you need prove of vaccination and fill in the French declaration form which you can download or the ferry company will supply you with one you need nothing to enter Spain by road if you enter Spain by ferry or air you need to fill in a passenger locator form and get a QR code


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bilbaoman said:


> For France you need prove of vaccination and fill in the French declaration form which you can download or the ferry company will supply you with one you need nothing to enter Spain by road if you enter Spain by ferry or air you need to fill in a passenger locator form and get a QR code


According to eurotunnel the UK is a French Green country and the French Declaration form is no longer required???


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ray, that must have changed very recently. I was over two weeks ago (via the Tunnel) and we (UK) were classed as 'orange' and I needed to link my vaccination certificate and fill in the declaration on line. Nobody asked for anything of course, but that may have been because it was with the passport details on line.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like it was dropped from the 31/03 as there is no mention of it now...

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/france/entry-requirements

As mentioned above we entered and exited Spain by road in January and March respectively and there was no need for any paperwork so you are OK on that front Steve.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you so Much we are looking forward to Sunny Altea


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Lovely Steve. We visited back in Feb. Smashing little town, we thought. If you get further up country on this trip see if you can get to Morella. Its majestic. Pensicola castle is well worth a visit too.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Ray, that must have changed very recently. I was over two weeks ago (via the Tunnel) and we (UK) were classed as 'orange' and I needed to link my vaccination certificate and fill in the declaration on line. Nobody asked for anything of course, but that may have been because it was with the passport details on line.


https://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/en/c...ritories:,Marino, Switzerland and the Vatican.

The UK is included in the Green list "The following countries and territories are also included" list


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Definitely green, we came across yesterday and commented on how much easier and quicker it all was, other than getting my U.K. passport stamped on exit, which should not have happened as the officer also had my permanent resident card……. But hey ho, the passport gets changed next year so no worries…


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

My team leader asks this question............Can we take dog food in our campervan when travelling from England to France..........Have you took your furry family on that route, have you been stopped and had your dog food confiscated.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have heard no reports of anyone being stopped and searched for food - dog or otherwise. We went through Jan and back in March with no dramas.

As Harry Callahan said: "Do I feel lucky?"


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

If you follow the rules you are allowed up to 2kg of non refridgerate dog food if you are travelling with the dog


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Only if it is special vet prescribed food AFAIK.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good Afternoon Guys n gals, We all made it into France easy peasy.just passports and covid passports on NHS app.We left Stockton on Tees and topped up the diesel tank at Tesco Portsmouth.We travelled south to Andorra and still had enough fuel onboard to get to Barcelona but Diesel in Andorra was £1.28 a Litre needless to say we fuelled up.

£1.28 a litre I think we will be filling up in the same place on the return


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Diesel is cheap in Spain as well at the moment. 

When you go to pay there is a Govt discount of 20c per litre taken off at the till, nice !


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I saw it at €2.12 here in East of France but the usual is in the 1.80's


----------

